# We are new Maine Coon Breeders in Midlothian Scotland



## ceefirr (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi we have started breeding these gentle giants after owning the breed for several years we started breeding them. we have had one litter so far and we have just had another 2 one lot is 3 weeks old and the other litter was born today. We also have our own boy who we are alowing to be used for stud. . If any one wants to use the stud services then please contact me. The queen will come to us and be left until she has been covered by our experienced stud. The fee is £100.00 
We have a new litter for sale 3 boys and 1 girl. they are lovely bi- oculars 2 cream and white boys and 1 red and cream boy also 1 white and red girl all weaned and litter trained now and will be vet checked next week and inoculated £375.00 each to pet homes only tel 01316602363 
ceefirr


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck with your kittens,,and please post pictures on here of your cats and kittens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i will keep checking your website,look forward to seeing it completed,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

and good luck with the new cats, kittens and breeding


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi, welcome to you
Out of interest, Who are your cats/ kittens registered with ? Do you show your cats ?*


----------



## ceefirr (Apr 15, 2008)

They are registered with the gccf No we dont show them we just love the breed


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, shame, you have some very nice cats lovely muzzles on them*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello to you both Jill and Mike and welcome-always a pleasure to have more fellow feline lovers-lovely site btw-will keep checking in to view your lovely cats


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi

You might be interested in this site and especially the Methusalah Project for registering Maine Coons who live to 15 and beyond.

PawPeds - Maine Coon Heritage Site

PawPeds - Maine Coon Heritage Site

Check out the database for pedigree lines!


----------

